# Cleaning the end connectors on the track



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I am slowly working my way through cleaning up some old track and was wondering what you guys recommend for cleaning in the end holes where the tracks connect (I know, no steel wool!).
Some previous posts suggest using the same tool that is used on oxy/acetylene torch heads as shown below. 









I am thinking the tool has some sort of burr or rough edge like a rasp on each of the 'sticks' to clean the dirt/rust off it. It has also been suggested to me you could put some soldering flux in the ends and then (carefully) heat up the track so the flux heats up and clean off the rust/dirt. 

Thoughts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any flux that would clean the rust out would be acid based, so unless you really cleaned out the flux 100%, you'd have more rust in a matter of days.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Well I guess that would defeat the purpose now wouldn't it!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have never had a problem with rust inside the open rail ends of Gilbert track. Usually connecting and disconnecting the track sections a couple of times is all that is needed.
When assembling a layout I always use a very small amount of conductive grease on the end of the track pins before connecting each section. If there is a lot of non conductive oxidation spray some WD40 inside the rail ends before assembling the track. The rubbing of the track pins with the WD40 will clean it up.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't see any rust around the edges on the first 10-12 sections I have started with but thought I would ask. I did manage to find this little tool at a surplus store yesterday and figured for a couple bucks, it couldn't hurt just to give it a couple swivels before spraying some WD40 on the inside like you mention above.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice brush set. I have not seen a set like that.


----------

